# How much would you bid?



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

Just trying to get an idea if I am in the right ball park on my bid. What would you bid to remove this? Thanks


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I wouldn't bid to remove. I'd bid to fix whatever was wrong with it. It appears to be in decent shape. After you remove it, then there are door(s) on the upper level that would need to be secured or have another landing and steps installed.


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

They don't want it repaired, they want it completely removed, it's starting to rot out in all the places where the screws are.




BRADSConst said:


> I wouldn't bid to remove. I'd bid to fix whatever was wrong with it. It appears to be in decent shape. After you remove it, then there are door(s) on the upper level that would need to be secured or have another landing and steps installed.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Right around a $1,000*

I would like to get 12 but could do it for 8 and still make a little.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I could also do it for around $1000. I would burn the wood in my shop. Also depends on how far to the trailer.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

HArd to say What are you going to do where the lag screws went through the siding calk and paint ?? OR ??? Make sure to put in your bid something akin to " removal only no resealing or replacement included in this bid" Ply wood or 1X 4 over the outside of the door every 2 ft . COVER your ass. Put a piece of ply over the bottom window and cut the deck into 2' pieces and let them drop into the trailer away you go and remember if present to include to grind off anchors flush with concrete in verbiage of bid... Trip hazard and potential liability on your part


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

$2,500.00 all day long. Padlock the doors from the inside and go to the next job.:thumbsup:


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> $2,500.00 all day long. Padlock the doors from the inside and go to the next job.:thumbsup:



Man, I wonder about the liability of padlocking a door. I'm not well versed in fire codes, but I'm picturing a scenario where neighborhood kids are goofing around downstairs in this vacant house, smoking cigarettes, playing with matches, who knows, and it gets out of control. They then run upstairs to get away and find the door padlocked shut. Same with removing that landing and stairs. My version of events are highly unlikely, I think. But what if.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'm sure there's a plan to replace the deck. If they are hiring you to remove this structure, worry about that. The rest is not your problem. And be sure you state that in your bid. Like Splinter said - CYA in your bid description.


I'd bid in the 1000 to 1200 range and take it down on sections. and if you can dettach it from the house, and those posts are on top of the concerete, think about pulling down the main deck after removing the steps. Hard to say from the photo, that may or may not work, but it would be safer for your people.


----------



## Buzzardsbay (Feb 24, 2014)

BamaPPC said:


> I'm sure there's a plan to replace the deck. If they are hiring you to remove this structure, worry about that. The rest is not your problem. And be sure you state that in your bid. Like Splinter said - CYA in your bid description.
> 
> 
> I'd bid in the 1000 to 1200 range and take it down on sections. and if you can dettach it from the house, and those posts are on top of the concerete, think about pulling down the main deck after removing the steps. Hard to say from the photo, that may or may not work, but it would be safer for your people.


yup, 4 foot sections, 1200


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Deck wrecker and a chainsaw, three guys two hours and it was never there. I'd leave the ledger boards - the siding is probably around it and removing it will cause water intrusion problems.

Cut it up reasonable to get it out of the backyard, don't break the window and a $1200 job costs you 200 - you'll be at the booby bar in time to get a great seat for lunch.

Those jobs are the golden nuggets left in this business.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

1500 Here done is about 2-3 hours 3 guys.


----------



## little mama (Jul 15, 2013)

Got $1350.00, 2 people, 1.5 hours. :thumbup:




UnitedFieldInspections said:


> 1500 Here done is about 2-3 hours 3 guys.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

RServant said:


> Man, I wonder about the liability of padlocking a door. I'm not well versed in fire codes, but I'm picturing a scenario where neighborhood kids are goofing around downstairs in this vacant house, smoking cigarettes, playing with matches, who knows, and it gets out of control. They then run upstairs to get away and find the door padlocked shut. Same with removing that landing and stairs. My version of events are highly unlikely, I think. But what if.


You guys are always worried about liability this and that. You do realize very few 2 story homes even have upstairs doors? Why would neighborhood kids be in there playing if we properly secure the home? I don't know about the neighborhood kids in your area but if there is no playstation the kids around here won't go near it.

I would padlock the doors so no one could fall out and I wouldn't do the work for less than $2,500.00 because I am not doing this to make a living. I can make a living doing about anything. I'm here to make MONEY the more the better. Every chance I get I hit a home run. 

average grass cut after discount pays us $64.00
average contractor can cut 13-15 per day for $832.00
That deck will require 300 in labor and 125.00 in dump fees if I do it for $1200.00 like these guys are suggesting I loose money compared to my everyday business model. If I'm going to take on special projects they need to be profitable otherwise I'm better off just carrying on with my normal business.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Every market is different I'd bet - you sit on fastballs here and you end up watching them zip by. To many indians running around doing things for nothing, our market was waaayyyy over saturated - hence my new "sunglass' for sale" hut on a southern beach in Cuba.


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

Assuming you don't account for filling in the ledger board or doing anything to the door for safety, I'd take it down for 1000-1200. Honestly, the job should bring like 2500. But unfortunately, there are so many people around here that would do it for $500, I'd be luck to get it at 1k.


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> You guys are always worried about liability this and that. You do realize very few 2 story homes even have upstairs doors? Why would neighborhood kids be in there playing if we properly secure the home? I don't know about the neighborhood kids in your area but if there is no playstation the kids around here won't go near it.
> .


I agree, I'd padlock the door from inside too. I can get paid to padlock it (which why not do it at just that?) and it ensure that if anyone ever does get it, and their dumbass decides to walk out a door with no landing, no one will ever chase me "well, why didn't you secure the door if there was no landing left?" Just cover's your ass either way.


----------

